# Rayas en el monitor TFT



## Luys (Mar 8, 2006)

Muy buenas, tengo un monitor TFT desde ace unos 3 años y ace unos meses le salio una raya verde a un lado de la pantalla, luego paso a ser amarillla, luego azul, luego le salio una compañera, q tambien cambiaba de color y aora ya son 4  y tiene pinta de que kieren salir mas. No lo yevo al servicio tecnico xq ya se acabo la garantia y arreglarlo me saldria mas caro que uno nuevo. 
Alguien sabe de que puede ser esto?? No se a llevado ningun golpe, ni se an caido likidos encima ni nada de eso. 
Gracias


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 8, 2006)

El chip driver LCD esta muriendo .


----------



## Luys (Mar 8, 2006)

Puffff eso no suena nada bien, tiene alguna posibilidad?? Puedo hacer algo aunque solo sea para que dejen de salir rayas o me voy poniendo de luto....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

No podra ser solo un problema de contactos??, aunque no me imagino como esta conectada matricialmente esa pantalla...


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 8, 2006)

> No podra ser solo un problema de contactos??, aunque no me imagino como esta conectada matricialmente esa pantalla...



Siguiendo esa directiva tendrias que darle pequeños golpes en el costado donde esta la falla y fijarte si hay algun cambio mientras golpeas, la verdad lo veo dificil ya que tiene todos los sintomas de chip defectuoso.

Nos cuentas como te fue con esa prueba.


----------



## Luys (Mar 9, 2006)

Nada, le he golpeado y no ha cambiado nada. Hoy le an salido 2 nuevas rayas, cada vez va mas rapido, nose como acabara esto, bueno, muxas gracias por todo.
Saludos


----------



## Luis Alberto Ramírez (Mar 9, 2006)

Hola
Puedes utilizar un desarmador magnetizado y pasarlo por lo largo de la pantalla, en caso de no contar con esto puedes utilizar una bocina, aunque esto último puede desconfigurar más tu lcd si no lo haces con la técnica adecuada.

Volviendo al desarmador, pásalo del extremo inferior izquierdo al superior derecho varias veces, lo más pegado a tu pantalla sin que la toques, si vez que cambia momentánemente de color, eso tiene arreglo, utiliza entonces la bocina, ponla en la parte superior por unos 3 segundos y retírala bruscamente, eso va a homogeneizar tus colores, repítelo hasta que veas que desapareció.

Si las líneas se ven blancas como con luz, entonces es el gas de tu monitor y eso si no tiene remedio.
Si la mayor parte de las franjas son verdes o naranjas es el integrado, pero si son de varios colores tendiendo a azul, es un falso contacto, sugiero utilices algo de madera para que no te des un toque, y dale pequeños golpes para saber en donde está el falso contacto. Solda y listo.

Saludos


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 9, 2006)

Amigo las Pantallas LCD no deflectan magneticamente tampoco tienen gas si lo dices por la luz, esta se general indendiente incluso fuera de LCD por detras con un panel de oxido de mercurio al cual se le aplica un alto voltage 400V - 600v aprox para generar la luz blanca que vemos. Lo que aconsejas es para pantallas tipo CRT como la de la TV


----------



## hbravo23 (Dic 2, 2006)

una pregunta: 
                   y si las rayas cambian de color y desaparecen por unos segundos (2 a 3 segundos) que puede estar pasando.


----------

